# Who said all teen's are bad?



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2016)

Senior buys Valentine’s Day flowers for each girl in his high school

One thoughtful kid.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2016)

Probably me; I might have been mistaken.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Probably me; I might have been mistaken.


Are you sure your just not miffed because he didn't give you a flower???


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2016)

Possibly...


----------



## Peeb (Feb 14, 2016)

Teens live up to precisely what you expect of them.

Presume them bad and they'll happily oblige.  Just shrug your shoulders and move on.

Presuming them good requires a good deal more work!  You have to constantly follow up and monitor and encourage and correct.  Who wants to do all that work!  Sometimes it creates arguments and ugliness.  Much easier to just presume them bad.

For some reason, we think that gifted athletes need to be pushed hard, hounded, and watched like a hawk to achieve greatness but we think that people of good character and intentions don't need that.  I disagree- trust but verify; push but do so clearly with love and good intention.  People of good conscience and kindness are no accident!

DISCLAIMER:  been parenting for 26 years now- father of four good kids.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 14, 2016)

Pr.

using tapatalk.


----------

